# Actualizar procesador o tarjeta de video?



## yooo (Sep 8, 2008)

Saludos 

     Necesito ayuda para poder interpretar lo que ocurre con el cpu

   tengo un

  Core2 Quad 2.4Ghz (Q6600)
  3Gbytes de RAM
  Tarjeta de video ATI Radeon 1650

  Todo muy bien, pero a la hora de correr un juego las graficas se alentan, se traba, hay desfase en el sonido y el video y en ocaciones se cierra solo el programa, entonces necesito saber si esto ocurre por excases de procesador o por tarjeta de video

  (los juegos que me ocurre esto es assassins creed y flight simulator)


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2008)

Tenes una buena placa, los requerimientos del juego no se cuales son pero me inclinaria a que es un problema de drivers o configuracion, no de "ESCASEZ"


----------



## yooo (Sep 9, 2008)

los dirvers de la ATI los instale directamente del disco que viene en la tarjeta de video y esta trabajando al maximo queda, por otra parte y algo que tambien quisiera saber es si existe alguna forma o truco para hacer overclock al procesador

 la motherboard es intel DG35EC y el BIOS con el que viene no me da la opcion de hacer ninguna modificacion

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2008)

Por mas que sean los originales del cd por ahi en la pagina del fabricante hay versiones mas actualizadas, te convendria revisar.
De las placas que he overclockeado hay algunas que se puede hacer por software desde el sistema operativo...lo que si si no le modificas la ventilacion anda probando de a poco y controlando la temperatura para no llevarte sustos


----------



## yooo (Sep 10, 2008)

ok, probando actualizar drivers y en busqueda de sofware para overclock......

 probe la tarjete de video al 50% de su capacidad de trabajo y ya no se traba ni tampoco se cierra solo el programa pero sigo teniendo desfase y las graficas se ven muy lentas ................

voy a insistir con tu idea y sino encuentro resultado favorable creo que me voy a ver en la penosa necesidad de sacrificar el bolsillo para obtener un mejor rendimineto y mantener la misma calidad de los graficos

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 10, 2008)

Antes de meter la mano al bolsillo podrias darle una formateada y ver que pasa.Es que cuando uno tiene internet junta porquerias que con el tiempo acaban con el buen desempeño de la pc jaja, saludos


----------



## Willington (Sep 10, 2008)

mmm, es una Quad.core  estas seguro que el juegoe esta hecho para correr en quad-core. ?

tienes Windows Vista ? por ahi puede estar el problema, se de algunos programas que tienen porblemas con los quad  + vista

las tarjetas ATI tambien tienen su cuento, el Assassin creed recomienda Nvida GPU's

http://www.nvidia.co.uk/page/home.html

creo que es un problema de configuracion, busca los ultimos drivers (catalyst) verifica la instalacion de direcx 10 y la configuracion.

saludos, 

PD. No creo que cada vez que se ensucia una pared halla que tirar la casa abajo y construirla de nuevo ....


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 10, 2008)

Willington dijo:
			
		

> PD. No creo que cada vez que se ensucia una pared halla que tirar la casa abajo y construirla de nuevo ....


Me parece que esa frase fue para mi 
No hace falta tirar ninguna casa abajo, para eso estan las particiones y las imagenes de disco (en el foro tendria que haber un emoticon sacando la lengua   )


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 10, 2008)

Las placas de video ATI son las mejores en velocidad procesamiento, etc.

PERO... mucha gente me dijo que no convienen comprarlas por que no son compatibles con muchos juegos y lo que ganas en rendimiento lo perdes en paciencia, en configuraciones o hasta para algunos juegos te tenes que bajar un parche :S.... 

Si podes vende esa placa y te recomiendo comprate una:

Si tenes PCI-E decime y te recomiendo un par de placas de alto rendimiento y dentro de un rpecio razonable

Si tenes AGP (que creo que tenes AGP), lo único que hay de 512 MB es ATI así que jodeus…


saludos!

PD: cambiar la placa es lo ultimo qeu tienen que hacer antes verifica todos los drivers.. direct... y  si no sirve eso! ahi comprate una placa nueva...


----------



## yooo (Sep 12, 2008)

muy cierto lo que comentas trick21 ya habia tenido problemas con las ATI con programas para
crear animaciones en 3D

entonces que recomiendas, el puerto es PCI-E 

porque ya actualice drivers, tambien el Directx 9( porque creo que la trajeta no soporta el Directx 10) y el panorama se sigue viendo desalentador


saludos


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 12, 2008)

OK buenisimo empiezo a buscar pero necesitaria que me digas la fuente que tenes..


intel DG35EC

Core2 Quad 2.4Ghz (Q6600) 

3Gbytes de RAM 

Tarjeta de video ATI Radeon 1650  buscando encontre varias si podrias ponereme las refencias esactas o n link.. seria beunisimo...


y que rango de plata pensas gastar...?


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 12, 2008)

hola mira para darte un pantallaso... tenes desde esto: 

*MSI 4870X2-T2D2G-OC Radeon HD 4870 X2 2GB 512-bit*

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-40486052-msi-4870x2-t2d2g-oc-radeon-hd-4870-x2-2gb-512-bit-lo-ultimo-_JM_

Con esta placa de video MOVES LA TIERRA! igual no creoq eu tengas uan fuente tan pulente apra soportarla.... y la mother nose si soportaria esa placa :S), te la pongo para que desgustes igual 


una muy beuna que levantas el assasin crid.. y podes levantar el crysis bien y te va a durar...es la *MSI GeForce 8800 GTX * de 768 MB DRR3... muy buena es la que tengo yo

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-40353147-msi-8800gtx-768mb-384bits-dx10-xp-vista-oferta-unica--_JM_

o sino seguir mas o menos con el mismo rendimiento... con una: *XFX 9800GTX 512MB DDR3*
esa es XFX a mi me gusta MSI.. pero XFX no es mala... si conseguis una igual MSI en mi opinion es mejor...

saludos... esto puedo varias de acurdo a la funte que tengas :S... y a la palta que pienses gastar...

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-40689470-xfx-9800gtx-512mb-ddr3-1-mes-de-uso-_JM_

osea nose como es alla en mexico... aca te puse todo a precio argentino. segun DOLARHOY.COM mas o menos multiplica todo los precios por 3...

saludos

PD:  nsoe si la fuente te va a tirar al geforce 8800 gtx... pero si tenes la palta yo me compraria esa placa que te va a durar.......... pero te tendrias que comprar una fuente que te saldrai aproximdadamente...... 2400 pesos mexicanos... 850$ argentinos mas o emnos


----------



## yooo (Sep 14, 2008)

la mother DG35EC 

http://www.intel.com/espanol/products/motherbd/DG35EC/

   la tarjeta de video ATI Radeon X1650 PRO

http://ati.amd.com/products/RadeonX1650/radeonX1650pro/index.html



   La fuente que tengo es de 500 Watts y la mother soporta como maximo 7 amperes y estaria dispuesto a invertir unos $4500 pesos mexicanos (algo asi como $400 dolares americanos)


   Dejame ver las especificaciones electricas de las terjetas que me recomiendas a ver cual se aplica mejor a lo que tengo


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 14, 2008)

la MSI geforce 8800 gtx... necesita uan fuente mejor :S.... por lo que em estas comentando al mejor opcion seria la XFX 9800GTX 512MB DDR3 si conseguis uan MSI 9800GTX 512MB DDR3 mejor!

ademas la mother y la fuente te la soportaria bien...

saludos


----------

